# Sharp things and kids



## Zero (Jan 16, 2015)

Ok, I grew up in a house with a dad that was very much an outdoors man and hunter and while he was always safe with his rifle storage, there were hunting knives about the place, always in bedside draws mind you and not on open display but easy enough to look at, and I think I had my first pocket knife when I was pretty young in primary school (and some of my friends also had them as we were all off into the woods most weekends or even after school) and got my first serious blade, razor sharp fileting blade for fish (we lived by the sea) when 10 or 11.

That was back in the day and maybe things were different then.  I have a daughter who is turning 5 soon and we go hiking a lot together, she uses knives under my supervision where I am teaching her how to use the knife.  I teach her how to use fire starters and set fires when camping and that kind of thing, I stress the danger of things like this and try to teach her to be sensible.  My dad was imparting knowledge on me from an early age and I don't see that as a bad thing when you are taught to be responsible with the skills you are learning.

Is 5 too young to be given a nice little knife such as one of those Swiss Army things so she has her own knife when she is out and about in the woods (you can get some nice ones with birds or flowers on the case etc)?  We could keep it safe in the knife drawer which has a safety lock while at home but so that she has something when we are in the sticks.

Personally I don't see this as a problem if done sensibly but thought I would check with others in case my barometer is off and this is too young?


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 16, 2015)

Zero said:


> Ok, I grew up in a house with a dad that was very much an outdoors man and hunter and while he was always safe with his rifle storage, there were hunting knives about the place, always in bedside draws mind you and not on open display but easy enough to look at, and I think I had my first pocket knife when I was pretty young in primary school (and some of my friends also had them as we were all off into the woods most weekends or even after school) and got my first serious blade, razor sharp fileting blade for fish (we lived by the sea) when 10 or 11.
> 
> That was back in the day and maybe things were different then.  I have a daughter who is turning 5 soon and we go hiking a lot together, she uses knives under my supervision where I am teaching her how to use the knife.  I teach her how to use fire starters and set fires when camping and that kind of thing, I stress the danger of things like this and try to teach her to be sensible.  My dad was imparting knowledge on me from an early age and I don't see that as a bad thing when you are taught to be responsible with the skills you are learning.
> 
> ...



Maybe. My grandparents were all farmers. They had a lot of implements that were very dodgy without supervision. I was around the same age Zero, but was never to do nothing than hold a knife. Guess they did not have confidence in me not to hurt myself. Guess confidence is a big part imho.


----------



## Buka (Jan 16, 2015)

As a kid, my dad taught me the use of tools, hammers, saws, planes, knives etc. He gave me a pocket knife when I was eight (one of those little ones). But it was a different time back then.

I don't have kids, I don't know anything about how all this works today.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Buka said:


> As a kid, my dad taught me the use of tools, hammers, saws, planes, knives etc. He gave me a pocket knife when I was eight (one of those little ones). But it was a different time back then.
> 
> I don't have kids, I don't know anything about how all this works today.



Yes, it was different "back then."  Kids learned many skills from their fathers, including at least a smattering of carpentry. 

Many places today, a kid with a pocket knife would be treated just like a kid with a gun.  No more mumbletypeg in the schoolyard at recess, nor hours whitling just to pass the time.

I think what you suggest of giving her one of her own which is kept locked up is a good idea.  Then she can have 'her own' knife, but only ever get to use it under supervision.  Knives are like guns; proper use should be taught at all times.

BTW, I meant to add, expect some occasional mishaps.  We don't like to see them happen, but they are part of the learning process.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 16, 2015)

Strict rules about what can and can't be cut and close supervision in use.  Given today's climate at schools and such -- make damn sure it never goes to school.  

Otherwise -- you know your daughter best.  My son, who's about the same age, has a few plastic kitchen knives that are "his."  They'll cut vegetables, maybe a hot dog or the like.  Good starting point for him -- but I'd be reluctant to give him a real knife except under really close supervision yet.  But that's him...  I think I got my first pocket knife around 7 or 8?   One thought that just occurred to me; how is her dexterity?  if she's got her clumsy moments  , might be a good idea to hold off a little longer.


----------



## Zero (Jan 16, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> Strict rules about what can and can't be cut and close supervision in use.  Given today's climate at schools and such -- make damn sure it never goes to school.
> 
> Otherwise -- you know your daughter best.  My son, who's about the same age, has a few plastic kitchen knives that are "his."  They'll cut vegetables, maybe a hot dog or the like.  Good starting point for him -- but I'd be reluctant to give him a real knife except under really close supervision yet.  But that's him...  I think I got my first pocket knife around 7 or 8?   One thought that just occurred to me; how is her dexterity?  if she's got her clumsy moments  , might be a good idea to hold off a little longer.



Thanks, good point, her dexterity for her age is good...I think. She has been helping me in the kitchen preparing diner etc for a while and with careful supervision of using knives on the vegetables and the grater - but not the dreaded potato peeler yet - the peeler, and the grater at a close second, did me some damage back in the day, that darn cheese grater on the knuckles!  : )  Thus here handling of a knife is ok. Also, her general co-ordination is good, maybe just because or maybe because (much to the wife's friends' horror) I had her on the foam nunchukus before she was 3, she has her own set of those and practices ("plays") when I use my ones in the back yard.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 16, 2015)

As others have said you know her best but maybe she should only  carry it when she is with you . Strange things happen all the time and no one would want to hear that she had some type of accident with the knife and not under your supervision.
also if she showed it to a friend and they told their parents and they reported it to the police that she was carrying a concealed weapon who knows what might happen
do I personally think it is to young  depends on the child and as I said earlier you know her we do not


----------



## Blindside (Jan 16, 2015)

My older son is 8 and I have been contemplating the same thing, I am pretty certain I didn't get my own knife until I was in scouts (so 11 or so) but I could see going younger.  My first knife was a Swiss Army Knife, but these days I might go with a smaller multi-tool, particular one that had locks on the blades, just makes things a tad bit safer.


----------



## Martial_NOOB (Jan 20, 2015)

If mom's around it might be a good idea to check with her. If you officially give your daughter the knife and her mother isn't on board...let's just say you're going to look like the bad guy to the daughter and mother in at least three different ways.

But, from what you're telling us about the 5 year old, I'd say she's ready for that level of responsibility. Especially with your current storage  plan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Jan 21, 2015)

Zero said:


> Ok, I grew up in a house with a dad that was very much an outdoors man and hunter and while he was always safe with his rifle storage, there were hunting knives about the place, always in bedside draws mind you and not on open display but easy enough to look at, and I think I had my first pocket knife when I was pretty young in primary school (and some of my friends also had them as we were all off into the woods most weekends or even after school) and got my first serious blade, razor sharp fileting blade for fish (we lived by the sea) when 10 or 11.
> 
> That was back in the day and maybe things were different then.  I have a daughter who is turning 5 soon and we go hiking a lot together, she uses knives under my supervision where I am teaching her how to use the knife.  I teach her how to use fire starters and set fires when camping and that kind of thing, I stress the danger of things like this and try to teach her to be sensible.  My dad was imparting knowledge on me from an early age and I don't see that as a bad thing when you are taught to be responsible with the skills you are learning.
> 
> ...


Not really, but it sounds like you should have had a son instead. If you think about it the female should be introduced to a feminin world.


----------



## Zero (Jan 21, 2015)

Nate the foreverman said:


> Not really, but it sounds like you should have had a son instead. If you think about it the female should be introduced to a feminin world.


Great trolling troll, that's your best one yet!!
I have a son also, so don't worry. 
What is this "feminine world" you refer to - is this something that you inhabit by any chance, do you surround yourself with lace doilies and pink parasols?


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jan 21, 2015)

Folks, just add the Troll to your ignore feature.  He'll soon be gone so why let him disrupt otherwise good topics with his drivel?


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Jan 21, 2015)

Zero said:


> Great trolling troll, that's your best one yet!!
> I have a son also, so don't worry.
> What is this "feminine world" you refer to - is this something that you inhabit by any chance, do you surround yourself with lace doilies and pink parasols?


Are you describing your world? (I can be immature as well, just not as good as you) also @The Last Legionary you are incredibly ill with immaturity disliking all my posts.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 21, 2015)

Zero said:


> Ok, I grew up in a house with a dad that was very much an outdoors man and hunter and while he was always safe with his rifle storage, there were hunting knives about the place, always in bedside draws mind you and not on open display but easy enough to look at, and I think I had my first pocket knife when I was pretty young in primary school (and some of my friends also had them as we were all off into the woods most weekends or even after school) and got my first serious blade, razor sharp fileting blade for fish (we lived by the sea) when 10 or 11.
> 
> That was back in the day and maybe things were different then.  I have a daughter who is turning 5 soon and we go hiking a lot together, she uses knives under my supervision where I am teaching her how to use the knife.  I teach her how to use fire starters and set fires when camping and that kind of thing, I stress the danger of things like this and try to teach her to be sensible.  My dad was imparting knowledge on me from an early age and I don't see that as a bad thing when you are taught to be responsible with the skills you are learning.
> 
> ...


I also grew up in an outdoors environment. Small animal farm, hunting, fishing, camping. Had my first knife as birthday present (Barlow) carried it for years. First fixed blade and pellet gun at the age of 7, 410 shotgun at 10, 20 gauge at  12.
Carried a knife all my life. We had gun racks in the family room and in our bedrooms. We were taught blade and firearm safety from since I can remember and we used them. Knives are but a tool a firearm is to kill.

My boys had knives and gun from early ages as well. Taught, supervised, and held to account if they handled them or used them improperly.

Also, children will mimic you so make certain you show them properly by doing the same as you expect of them. It is all about being taught properly, supervised, and held to account.


----------



## WaterGal (Jan 27, 2015)

I got my first pocketknife when I was in Girl Scouts (cookie-selling prize, IIRC) when I was 9 or 10. I think 5 might be a bit young, but as long as you supervise her when she's using it, and it's not too big or sharp, it's probably fine.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 27, 2015)

WaterGal said:


> I got my first pocketknife when I was in Girl Scouts (cookie-selling prize, IIRC) when I was 9 or 10. I think 5 might be a bit young, but as long as you supervise her when she's using it, and it's not too big or sharp, it's probably fine.



Ummm... sharp knives are safer than dull ones. There is no such thing as a knife being too sharp. Don't they teach knife safety in the Girl Scouts?


----------



## donald1 (Jan 29, 2015)

I got my first pocket knife around that age... Anywhere from 7-10, my grandpa was there and he said thats a nice looking butter knife you got there, maybe when your older ill give you this real knife (he was talking about a bowie knife he kept in a box)


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 29, 2015)

My first pocket knife was a little 3-blade folder that I found during a hike. Kept it a secret for months because I didn't think my parents would let me keep it. Had the usual accidents with it. The only bad one was an accidental closure that cut crap out of my thumb. That's when my parents found out about the knife. Needed stitches. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------

